# Cane Hill Hospital stuff on ebay



## noisemetalrich (Mar 31, 2012)

Just seen an ebay seller selling the old Ex-ray viewer machine that came out of cane hill, theres a photo of it in the hospital too, seems to be a collector as he's alsorts listed, cane hill handbook as well, i found one of those in there years back on an early vist there.
Sellers name classic.lamps item number 320876272092 for ex-ray viewer
.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320876272...72092&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 31, 2012)

blimey! if you go back in his feedback to 2009 he sold loads of stuff even a curtain from there...


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Has Rauceby stuff too....hmmmm


----------



## Krypton (Mar 31, 2012)

looks like stolen goods to me..


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 31, 2012)

Krypton said:


> looks like stolen goods to me..



My thoughts too...I doubt that they come out legally really but you never know


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Big stock as they have been selling Cane Hill stuff on Ebay for over 2 years


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 31, 2012)

Ebay username: Classic Lamps

Location: The Midlands

It doesn't take a fucking genius to work out who it is!!

Although, it's not something they usually sell, might be a *new* midlands thief, It's shit that I live here and so does most of the bad apples of the explorer world!

Really gets my nuts


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Does in my case


----------



## mookster (Mar 31, 2012)

Classic Lamps.....hmmmmmmm!


----------



## Krypton (Mar 31, 2012)

That was my initial reaction when i seen the 'classic lamps' and 'midlands'

however, i see no enamel lampshades, just bulbs.

Lots of GEC clocks and stuff though.... Leicester perhaps?


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 31, 2012)

Thats why I said it wasn't what they usually sell so am not sure. I suppose you could take your pick from the midlands crew and still not have nailed it to one person. The thing about the other lot is that someone has always known what they nick and there has been a trail back to them, this has just come out of nowhere with no back chat/trail.


----------



## Krypton (Mar 31, 2012)

Let's just hope no one bids on it


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 31, 2012)

there are a couple of items with one bid in, I was tempted to put a bid in to get some contact details but I think £10.00 for a leaflet is a rip off lol.


----------



## krela (Mar 31, 2012)

Why do you need contact details? Crimestoppers it if you're that concerned about it. 

There's no point bitching about it on here, the only thing you achieve is to draw attention to it and make the community look bad.


----------



## dangerous dave (Apr 1, 2012)

guys you do know he was something to do with the demo team right


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> guys you do know he was something to do with the demo team right



I did wonder if this was the case. This has happened before with another site. From what I remember the Demo team are sanctioned to salvage and sell things.


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh dear people are too quick to jump to conclusions, lots of stuff was recovered from there with permission!


----------



## MD (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes 
None of it is nicked 
There is nothing illegal about any of the sales


----------



## night crawler (Apr 1, 2012)

Not being funny here but the viewer is the same as you will find in a lot of old hospitals, just because he said it came from Cane Hill does not make it worth any more, stuff like that was just thrown in the skip as it is no use to most people. I will say if it works it would make a good negative viewer but they have had no bids so far.


----------



## dangerous dave (Apr 1, 2012)

squibbs did not get any pay for demolishing cane hill any money was made on the reclaimed stuff if i remember correctly


----------



## MD (Apr 1, 2012)

Krypton said:


> That was my initial reaction when i seen the 'classic lamps' and 'midlands'
> 
> however, i see no enamel lampshades, just bulbs.
> 
> Lots of GEC clocks and stuff though.... Leicester perhaps?



what the fuck is "leicester" meant to mean Jack?


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2012)

GEC... Leicester, no connection then?


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 1, 2012)

krela said:


> GEC... Leicester, no connection then?



Nope, GEC in Leicester was all power systems and millitary hardware. It was Gents of Leicester that made clocks


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2012)

Aah, think something got confused somewhere. 

The GEC stuff on that ebay account is all streetlights and lamps and bulbs from what I could see, not clocks. I thought that's what GEC in Leicester did, shows how much notice I take sometimes.


----------



## MD (Apr 1, 2012)

i think jack has got confused 
must be all that stale air when he is stealing from ROC posts


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2012)

I wouldn't complain too much seeing as you get some of it.


----------



## lilli (Apr 1, 2012)

If people were that worried I would have thought they would have asked the seller before coming on here with thinly veiled accusations and negative views!

I bought a door from him, Nice bloke, all of his stuff from Cane Hill is legit and would have certainly answered any questions anyone may have had.


----------



## KingRat (Apr 1, 2012)

Good grief!! Well we won't be inviting any of you to our home if you jump to conclusions as quickly as that. You'd be dialling 999 as soon as we sat you in the livingroom.


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 2, 2012)

lilli said:


> If people were that worried I would have thought they would have asked the seller before coming on here with thinly veiled accusations and negative views!
> 
> I bought a door from him, Nice bloke, all of his stuff from Cane Hill is legit and would have certainly answered any questions anyone may have had.



Thing is Lilli the amount of stolen stuff out there, that we now of that comes from some quarters who have in the past sold stuff on eba.. Lets face it do you believe everything you are told . its a case of buyer beware you get caught_ in receipt of stolen goods_. Its your own fault, do your homework, ask questions if it doesn't smell right walk away and report the sod. leave it to the people who run these sites and the police to investigate.

What is left of the community has already been damaged by this shit anyway so we basicly all get tarred with the same brush surprisingly


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 2, 2012)

I knownothing of this fella, but glad to see it's err-ing on the side of legit.


----------



## Simon (Apr 2, 2012)

I know him personally. He's absolutely legit. He gets permission from landowners / demolition contractos and pays them for salvage.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Krypton (Apr 2, 2012)

Ooops i got confused between GEC and Gents!


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Good grief!! Well we won't be inviting any of you to our home if you jump to conclusions as quickly as that. You'd be dialling 999 as soon as we sat you in the livingroom.



Kind of, but i still maintain that if someone is that bothered about something then they are better off calling crime stoppers and letting them sort it out than coming onto an internet forum and bitching about it.


----------



## lilli (Apr 2, 2012)

Pincheck said:


> Thing is Lilli the amount of stolen stuff out there, that we now of that comes from some quarters who have in the past sold stuff on eba.. Lets face it do you believe everything you are told . its a case of buyer beware you get caught_ in receipt of stolen goods_. Its your own fault, do your homework, ask questions if it doesn't smell right walk away and report the sod. leave it to the people who run these sites and the police to investigate.
> 
> What is left of the community has already been damaged by this shit anyway so we basicly all get tarred with the same brush surprisingly



I agree with _*do your homework, ask questions if it doesn't smell right walk away and report the sod*_ .... a few things that no one on here did before getting out the blame stick, having been on the wrong end of something like this myself I have learnt that people find it a lot easier to jump to conclusions than learn the facts.


----------



## MD (Apr 2, 2012)

anyone wanna buy a lampshade ?


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 4, 2012)

Ha! It's all been said, right to flag it up but Classic Lamps is Legit, and also puts a lot of time into restoring any of the items he has acquired and sold.


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 4, 2012)

Right now that's all sorted does anyone want to buy a AD8010 Teletalk that I can acquire


----------



## beccy (Apr 9, 2012)

I am in two minds about this - I mean in one respect its not nice for him to steal stuff but secondly, the building has been demolished and wouldn't it be nice to have some remnants from CH?


----------



## krela (Apr 9, 2012)

But he didn't steal stuff. It's all above board.


----------

